
Why is Rails still relevant in 2019 - stanislavb
https://devbrett.com/2019/03/why-i-believe-rails-is-still-relevant-in-2019.html
======
eb0la
Good points on the _why_ is relevant for Architecture, configuration, and
environments.

I love ruby and rails; _but_ I still have fear of plugins that do the work for
me... until I upgrade something and suddenly all falls down.

Not a problem specific to Rails; but to everything in software, really.

